# LA Weightloss



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 16, 2005)

Joined LA Weight loss today............birthday is tommorow so diet starts friday. Anyone on this diet plan??


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 22, 2005)

No, I'm on healthy.

What is LA?












.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 23, 2005)

Portion control mainly. Breaks down protiens, veggies ect ect, plus vitamins. My goal is 40lbs. in 20wks.....  I will post in the "weigh in" threads. Wish me luck!


----------

